# Angeln in Zandvoort



## nada1988 (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde Mitte August zusammen mit meinem Bruder und unseren Cousins für eine Woche nach Zandvoort fahren.
Da man immer und überall von den hervorragenden Fischbeständen in den Niederlanden liest, will ich natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Räuber an den Haken bekommen, das Geschirr wird jedenfalls mitgenommen.
Meine Frage:
Kann jemand etwas zu den Angelmöglichkeiten vor Ort sagen? Zielfische sollen die üblichen Räuber (Hecht, Barsch, Zander) sein, das Gewässer sollte wenn möglich vom Ufer aus beangelbar sein. Ich will keine Hotspots oder Geheimstellen genannt bekommen, der Name des ein oder anderen Gewässers reicht völlig, den Rest bekomme ich dann vor Ort hin 

Eventuell hätte ich auch Interesse daran am nördlich gelegenen Buitenhaven den Wolfsbarschen und Dorschen nachzustellen.

Den Vispas wollte ich mir direkt vor Ort besorgen, die Internetpräsenz von Zandvoort gibt an, man könnte die benötigten Dokumente im örtlichen Touristenbüro erwerben. Entstehen mir dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile (z.B. höhere Kosten im Vergleich zum Bestellen im Internet, Wartezeiten etc?).

Ich habe mich natürlich auch durch das Internet gewühlt, um an die Infos zu kommen, allerdings habe ich speziell zum Thema Zandvoort leider nicht sonderlich viel gefunden 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die hoffentlich zahlreichen und hilfreichen Antworten,

Petri Heil


----------



## n1c0 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Zandvoort*

Ich hänge mich hier mal dran 

Also vor Ort auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander... daraus wird nichts. Da müsst ihr euch schon ins Auto setzen und mal Richtung Aalsmeer fahren. Haarlem vielleicht auch die Kanäle abklappern, aber ohne Boot wird es natürlich ne ziemliche Gurkerei um gute Stellen für die Räuber zu finden, wenn du keine Hot-Spots kennst. 

Die Gewässer direkt um Zandvoort sind alle im Privatbesitzt bzw. von Angelvereinen.

In Ijmuiden im Haafen soll wohl Wolfsbarsch ganz gut gehen, aber Dorsch wird eher schwierig.

Warum soll es mit höheren Kosten verbunden sein? Wartezeit kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Während der Öffnungszeiten hin und dann passt das normal 

Würde mich auch zu mehr Infos zu Zandvoort freuen, mich interessiert auch wie es dort mit Brandungsangeln aussieht 

Ansonsten - Viel Spaß in Zandvoort! Wirklich super dort :m


----------

